# Mountains in Minutes



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

I remember years ago using a product called "Mountains in Minutes". It was great for creating mountains, tunnels, plateaus, etc. Is that product made anymore or is there something similar?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

jaftwo said:


> I remember years ago using a product called "Mountains in Minutes". It was great for creating mountains, tunnels, plateaus, etc. Is that product made anymore or is there something similar?


You could start here...

http://toytrainheaven.com/.sc/ms/cat/HO Scenic Items--Mountains in Minutes


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

They're still made and available from various sources. Shop around for the best price.


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

This was the foam -- two parts, one a catalyst that swelled several times it's size and could be carved/painted.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

jaftwo said:


> This was the foam -- two parts, one a catalyst that swelled several times it's size and could be carved/painted.


That sounds like a regular spray-foam that you can get in any hardware shop, except that you need to let it dry for quite a while.


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

Is the hardware store spray foam used in model railroad scenery? Is there a best type/brand?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jaftwo said:


> Is the hardware store spray foam used in model railroad scenery? Is there a best type/brand?


It can be, yes. I don't know that any one brand is preferable. I buy whatever is cheapest.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The problem with insulating spray foam is controlling it once it's out of the can. This stuff expands to ten times its size once released and you have little to no control over where it's going or in what direction.


----------

